# Accepting Blocks and NOT being notified?



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I know this happened in a past version (Oct?), but I have had it happen to me twice this week. If I hadn't gone into my calendar I would have not know that I was supposed to be on a block. Both times were HW, and both times no indication that I accepted (or missed) the block. No 'Start screen' or pop-up notice. No suprise I missed both blocks since I found out 30 min after I was supposed to start. 
Once was on version 5667 and tonight was version 5819.
Anyone else?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The only time I have had this happen is when I previously dropped a block for the same start time. For instance, if I picked up a 4 - 5 block, than dropped it, and later picked up a 4 - 6 block, than I wouldn't receive a notification when the shift starts within an hour.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

how did you get shifts on your calendar without accepting it?! via fishing or reserved .. you still have to accept it at some point?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> how did you get shifts on your calendar without accepting it?! via fishing or reserved .. you still have to accept it at some point?


Fishing.Missed one then got one. Turns out didn't miss one.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Has happened to me with other versions then stopped. Now with the new version 5819 it's happening again. 
If you believe you accepted the block you need to log out and log back in for it to show. Had to do it yesterday. 

5661 and 5819 have been very unstable versions for me. Multiple reboots and restarts during routes, problems with not loading delivery from itinerary list, navigation sucks and more!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I actually received a call from Amazon asking me about the problem. They have received a few reports on this and went into a lot of detailed questions. Three other drivers (out of 10 or so at the WH last night) have experienced this too. Email [email protected] with a brief description including app version. Subject: App issue - Please escalate and you will get to the app team.
I suggested that they release a 'clean install' .apk since it has occurred on two versions of updates, including after a uninstall/ reinstall ( that then updated).


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I suggested that they release a 'clean install' .apk since it has occurred on two versions of updates, including after a uninstall/ reinstall ( that then updated).


That's not how APKs work. Every one is a clean install, it's not a Windows application with registry junk.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> That's not how APKs work. Every one is a clean install, it's not a Windows application with registry junk.


Then why was my new install link immediately updated? In less than 1/2 the time? The version the gave me link for was 5667 and when it came up, it updated to 5819?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

a) Fresh .APK install wasfaster because otherwise it does an uninstall then new install. That's 2x as long. Note this is different for app store managed apps, which may use a different update mechanism (i.e. you don't have to re-download the entire game package every time they update Candy Smash or whatever).

b) Because their URL shortener link didn't point to the latest .APK file yet. So you downloaded whichever version was on the link, then it immediately updated.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just got a missed block notification today. On Monday, I accepted a block and saw the green message saying you've successfully accepted a block but home screen didn't give me a start button even though it was scheduled to start in 30 minutes. Home screen showed the normal "you don't have delivery work scheduled today" so I assumed I didn't get the block.

I hope this will get resolved peacefully since I'm on the bubble. I've been perfect on all blocks for two months now and I don't think I will ever be late again but having a bugged app like this is not fair. I hope Amazon figures it out.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> Just got a missed block notification today. On Monday, I accepted a block and saw the green message saying you've successfully accepted a block but home screen didn't give me a start button even though it was scheduled to start in 30 minutes. Home screen showed the normal "you don't have delivery work scheduled today" so I assumed I didn't get the block.
> 
> I hope this will get resolved peacefully since I'm on the bubble. I've been perfect on all blocks for two months now and I don't think I will ever be late again but having a bugged app like this is not fair. I hope Amazon figures it out.


Make sure you send the email before they send you one.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Make sure you send the email before they send you one.


Well, I already got the email notice of the missed block so I just replied and explained my case. They just got back to me saying the missed block will not be reflected in my rating.  Now that I know, next time if it happens again, I'll just call support right away.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> Well, I already got the email notice of the missed block so I just replied and explained my case. They just got back to me saying the missed block will not be reflected in my rating.  Now that I know, next time if it happens again, I'll just call support right away.


Calling won't help. They will tell you to email support. Glad it won't affect you.  Hopefully they fix it before a lot of people get deactivated! It will be like Schwartz in "A Christmas Story".... "WHAT DID I DO? WHAT DID I DO??"


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Calling won't help. They will tell you to email support. Glad it won't affect you.  Hopefully they fix it before a lot of people get deactivated! It will be like Schwartz in "A Christmas Story".... "WHAT DID I DO? WHAT DID I DO??"


Haha...yea. It's a major bug for sure but I'm "sure" they know who would be affected by the bug. Anyways, they just released another update today. Even if calling support doesn't help solve the issue, it does show that *you call and let them know about it*. Thats very important to cover your butt if anything arises later on.


----------

